# Help... Deciding on Shoes



## chato_86 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hello i'm new to this forum and pretty new to road bikes as welll and was wondering if anyone owns or knows much about Vittoria shoes? I'm quite interested in Vittoria's Unique shoes (only 194g!!!!) but can't find many reviews on them. Can anyone please help or if you have any suggestions as to what you'd recommend i'd appreciate it. Thanks


----------

